# Sentry Uniform



## BGarner (Dec 9, 2005)

Sentry Uniform... anybody know their hours of operation? I was scheduled to start the Reserve/Intermittent academy in Lee on Jan 24th but that one got cancelled due to lack of people signed up, so I was given the option of taking it in Springfield, which I took. However, I didn't realize the Springfield academy starts this tuesday Jan 10, instead of the 24th. So, needless to say I need to get to Sentry ASAP, and need to know their hours. If anyone knows, that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and stay safe.;-)


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*http://www.sentryuniform.com/

Sentry Uniform
803 James Street
Chicopee, MA 01020

Phone: (413) 536-1236
Fax: (413) 536-9280 
*​

*STORE HOURS:*​ *Monday - Friday 9am - 6pm*​ *Thursday nights until 7pm*​ *Saturday 9am - 4pm*​ *Closed Sunday*​​


----------



## BGarner (Dec 9, 2005)

Nevermind, I found their site after some googling. Thanks anyways!


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

I was wondering why you have to go to the uniform store if your in the R/I academy


----------



## BGarner (Dec 9, 2005)

We need to go to the uniform store to pick up our uniforms, and get the patches put on sewn on and things like that. The letter emailed to the students in the academy said to go there, as they have all the items ready for the R/I academy.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

you have uniforms for the R/I academy?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

BGarner said:


> We need to go to the uniform store to pick up our uniforms, and get the patches put on sewn on and things like that. The letter emailed to the students in the academy said to go there, as they have all the items ready for the R/I academy.


Are you sure it's a uniform? A guy I know just finished the academy in Dec. (Agawam..now STCC) and he was required to get a polo shirt and khakis.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

anybody know the directions to Duff beer warehouse? Oh, never mind, there is a store up the street


----------



## BGarner (Dec 9, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> Are you sure it's a uniform? A guy I know just finished the academy in Dec. (Agawam..now STCC) and he was required to get a polo shirt and khakis.


Yea, thats exactly what it is, they said to get it from Sentry because they have everything ready to go there, they just need to sew that patches on the polo shirts.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

When i went to agawam like wow 5 years ago we wore Suit and Tie the first 2 weeks then Court attire.. We did not need to get uniforms or patches.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I just graduated from the R/I academy in Boylston in December, we were just required to wear a collared shirt and slacks.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, uniforms for R/I?!?! How many folks here remember the old NERPI in Tewksbury? Jeans and a t-shirt...


----------

